# snít



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Jak víme, sloveso "snít", které znamená "to dream", je nedokonavé. Ale chci vědět, jestli "snít" má korespondenční
 dokonavou formu? Prosím mi dej vědět, děkuji!


----------



## Tchesko

Dobrý den Odriski,

Jako obvykle existuje několik dokonavých forem odpovídajících nedokonavému _snít_:

zasnít = krátce, chvíli snít
zasnít se = ponořit se do snění
rozesnít = uvést do snění
rozesnít se = začít snít, zasnít se
posnít si = trochu nebo do libosti snít
nasnít se = mnoho a často snít
Určitě existuje mnoho dalších dokonavých forem. Tento výběr jsem našel ve Slovníku spisovného jazyka českého.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Odriski, no, the verb 'snít' in its basic form doesn't have a perfective form.

If you want to express the idea of dreaming in a perfective sense (i.e. the dream is completed, you are referring to it as a one-off event in the past) then in Czech you need to say it in some other way, e.g. _*zdálo se me, (že...)*_, or *měl jsem takový sen*, e.g.: 

Zdálo se mi. Před domem stal starý muž.
I had a dream. An old man was standing in front a building.  

Měl jsem takový sen. V tom snu jsem se ocitl ve společnosti ... 
I had a dream, and in that dream I found myself in the company of ...

Ve snu mi umřela kamarádka, kterou mám moc rád ...
I dreamt [drɛmt] (or "dreamed" [driːmd]) that my friend, whom I love very much, died ...

The prefixed forms given above alter the meaning slighty, as described by Tchesko above.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji! Both of you!


----------



## werrr

Odriski said:


> ...jestli "snít" má korespondenční
> dokonavou formu?...


*Korespondenční *znamená* poštovní.
*
Správně je buď *korespondující*, nebo lépe *odpovídající*.



Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Odriski, no, the verb 'snít' in its basic form doesn't have a perfective form.
> (...)
> The prefixed forms given above alter the meaning slighty, as described by Tchesko above.


Prefixed perfective form with no special meaning is *dosnít*.



> If you want to express the idea of dreaming in a perfective sense (i.e. the dream is completed, you are referring to it as a one-off event in the past) then in Czech you need to say it in some other way, e.g. _*zdálo se mi/mně, (že...)*_, or *měl jsem takový sen*, e.g.:


The first option is imperfective as well (and ambiguous as for its meaning), the latter one is, in my opinion, unusually complicated (too English; too "thus said Martin Luther King").


----------



## Enquiring Mind

With all due respect to the fact that you are the native speaker here, I'm afraid that znít doesn't have a perfective in its base form. Doznít is a prefixed form which belongs in Tchesko's list, and it means 'to finish dreaming', 'to complete a dream' - whatever
 fits the context (if we had one). It alters the meaning slightly.

Yesterday I dreamt I had wings.
Včera jsem dosnil, že mám křídla     Definitely not, it makes no sense.


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> I'm afraid that snít doesn't have a perfective in its base form.


And what are you looking for? A non-basic basic form? Prefixation is the basic Czech way to turn an imperfective verb into perfective verb.



> Dosnít is a prefixed form which belongs in Tchesko's list, and it means 'to finish dreaming', 'to complete a dream' - whatever
> fits the context (if we had one).


It means 'to stop dreaming' actually, the dream may be (and usualy is ) incomplete.


> It alters the meaning slightly.


In the minimal way possible. Every perfective verb means 'to stop doing something', that's what the perfectivness is about.



> Yesterday I dreamt I had wings.
> Včera jsem dosnil, že mám křídla     Definitely not, it makes no sense.


It is grammatically correct and it makes sense. But Czechs don't use aspects this way, we have other instruments to express the same idea. Natural Czech way could be:

Do včerejška se mi zdálo, že mám křídla. / Do včerejška jsem snil o tom, že mám křídla.
or
Od včerejška se mi nezdá, že mám křídla. / Od včerejška nesním o tom, že mám křídla.


----------



## Encolpius

Já jako cizinec, mám také pocit, že chtěl něco co existuje u některých sloves (nevím, jak se tomu říká, ale velice fascinující část slavistiky): otvírat -otevřít, přijímat - přijmout, zametat - zamést... pokud chtěl toto, tak snít nemá podobný ekvivalent....stejně jako patřit, umět, atd....


----------



## toygekko

Enquiring Mind said:


> _*zdálo se mi/mně, (že...)*_, or *měl jsem takový sen*, e.g.:






Enquiring Mind said:


> Zdálo se mi. Před domem st*á*l starý muž.
> I had a dream. An old man was standing in front a building.



Nikolivěk. Tohle nejde (myslím tím vaši variantu: *Zdálo se mi. Před domem stál starý muž.). *To byste musel říct jinak. Třeba: *Něco se mi zdálo. Před domem stál starý muž. *Anebo: *Zdálo se mi, že před domem stál starý muž.*


----------



## toygekko

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den! Jak víme, sloveso "snít", které znamená "to dream", je nedokonavé. Ale chci vědět, jestli "snít" má korespondenční *odpovídající*
> dokonavou formu*.*? Prosím mi dej*te mi *vědět, děkuji!






Encolpius said:


> Já jako cizinec mám také pocit, že chtěl něco*,* co existuje...
> 
> ANEBO
> 
> Já*,* jako cizinec*,* mám také pocit, že chtěl něco, co existuje...



Jestli vám dobře rozumím, řekl bych *snít - **zasnít se.

Snil o tom, že by se mohl stát prezidentem.
Zasnil se, že by se mohl stát prezidentem.

*Ale, hernajs fernajs, když to po sobě čtu, tak se mi to tak nějak jakoby, krucinámol, nezdá. Nejsem si jistý, jestli můžu vedlejší větu takhle snadno k tomu slovesu *zasnít se *přilepit.


----------



## Tchesko

onetwothreefour said:


> Jestli vám dobře rozumím, řekl bych *snít - **zasnít se.
> 
> Snil o tom, že by se mohl stát prezidentem.
> Zasnil se, že by se mohl stát prezidentem.
> 
> *Ale, hernajs fernajs, když to po sobě čtu, tak se mi to tak nějak jakoby, krucinámol, nezdá. Nejsem si jistý, jestli můžu vedlejší větu takhle snadno k tomu slovesu *zasnít se *přilepit.


Asi ne. Sloveso _snít _zřejmě spadá do kategorie imperfectiva tantum stejně jako slovesa _doufat_, _obdivovat_ nebo _jmenovat se_.

May I recommend (again) reading Karel Tahal's "Aspect pairs of Czech verbs" (2011).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Enquiring Mind said:


> With all due respect to the fact that you are the native speaker here, I'm afraid that *s*nít doesn't have a perfective in its base form. Do*s*nít is a prefixed form which belongs in Tchesko's list, and it means 'to finish dreaming', 'to complete a dream' - whatever fits the context (if we had one). It alters the meaning slightly.
> 
> Yesterday I dreamt I had wings.
> Včera jsem dosnil, že mám křídla     Definitely not, it makes no sense.



Just to clarify, I need to correct the "*z*nít/*s*nít typing "errors" in my post 6.  When I posted, I was using a small hand-held device with automatic spelling "correction"  on a train (on the way to Prague) whose internet connection kept dropping out. By the time I got to my destination (UK), I couldn't edit the post .

[*Z*nít, of course, *does* have a perfective in its base form!]


----------



## toygekko

*Zasnít se *bude možná spíš dokonavé k *zasnívat se. *Takže ne k *snít. *(Díky za odkaz na ta slovesa.)


----------

